# Root tabs



## jamesb (23 Jun 2012)

Hey all I just wanted to know if certain root tabs are better than others. I was originally thinking of using pfs with tabs. I then thought about using something like Eco complete, fluval flora stratum, tetra plant complete etc capped with pfs but have read that the sand tends to sink to the bottom and mix go dirty etc. so I am thinking of going back to pfs with tabs. Now just to find the best ones. Over to you planted tank gurus!


----------



## jamesb (23 Jun 2012)

Bump


Juwel rio 180
2 angels
2 Siamese flying foxes
3 yo yo loaches
4 Julii corys
10 guppys
1 German blue ram


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Jun 2012)

For root tabs - grab a bag of osmacote, its the same thing but sold for gardens.  One box will last you a lifetime.
I wouldnt rate eco complete for the money, it looks nice but has no 'goodies' in it.  If you want to spend some cash then make sure it is enriched substrate, if you want to go cheap then akadama, kitty litter etc..
maybe im being dim but what is PFS?


----------



## jamesb (23 Jun 2012)

Pool filter sand. I am planning to use it as the substrate. I will be EI dosing and using co2 I just wanted to make sure the roots get their share or am I going over the top?


Juwel rio 180
2 angels
2 Siamese flying foxes
3 yo yo loaches
4 Julii corys
10 guppys
1 German blue ram


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Jun 2012)

haha of course.    I dont believe you can go over the top providing a good substrate, i think it is critical to plant health long term.


----------



## Alastair (23 Jun 2012)

Fluid sensor online have some excellent root tabs, http://www.fluidsensoronline.com/index. ... cts_id=396 I have used these previously or as eazer recommends just get some osmocote and sprinkle a very small amount on the bottom of the tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

